# pains



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi everyone im a bit new to this part of IBS so i could do with some advice when ever im on my period i will get the normal cramps like most people do but on top of that i my IBS pains to some times i feel so faint but the problem is when i take some think for the pain it makes my IBS much worse and i end up feeling worse from where i began could anyone help


----------



## 20834 (Jun 20, 2005)

certain medications will actually consitpate you. I find 2 tablespoons of ground flax seed with water every day very helpfull. certain things like caffine and alcohol and make things worse. What is your diet like, do you excerise? excerise can help with cramps and to keep things moving along.Good Luck


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

From the time I've been on here, it seems like most of us have worse IBS during that time of the month. It's a bit drastic, but when I started taking the birth control pill, my period symptoms weren't as bad, which helped me deal with the inevitable IBS problems that come with it. This might be something to think about if it's very extreme. Otherwise, I try to take some Advil and curl up with a heating pad or a hot compress on my lower stomach. Keeping your stress level down at this time of the month might help, too. You're not alone in this!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yeah i take the pill for it butt he contraceptive injection was the best for ridding sympsoms of hormonal IBS but it gave me bad acne 9months in so im back on the pill, its not so bad i just run a few packs together for the same effect







gentle exercise does wonders... dance mat is great along with walking adn gel heat pads. most pain killers constipate. any kind of heat is good... even if you cant be bothered with heat pads which are good adne asy to get hold of now.. cuddling up to someone, raidators anything warm lol


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks for all of your advice its all really helped


----------

